# Clavier pour iPad



## Vladimok (8 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Quel est la meilleur solution pour un clavier physique pour iPad ?

Merci


----------



## Anthony (21 Juin 2013)

Cherche dans nos tests sur iGen, on en a testé des dizaines.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Juin 2013)

Bien entendu, dans ta liste des matériels tu n'as pas mentionné d'iPad ce qui ne permet pas de te répondre.
Puis je confirme la réponse d'Anthony: Il y a plusieurs tests sur iGen. Un peu de curiosité...Volontariste !


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Juin 2013)

celui d'apple officiel bluetooth !: pour la frappe mais après niveau intégration c'est moins pratique


----------



## ergu (21 Juin 2013)

Avec mon iPAd (premier modèle) je me suis pas mal servi du dock-clavier Apple que je trouvais très bien (mais encombrant)


----------



## Anthony (21 Juin 2013)

Le dock-clavier officiel était plutôt bien foutu. Aujourd'hui, j'utilise un clavier Apple Bluetooth rangé dans un Origami Workstation, c'est à mon avis la meilleure solution.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Juin 2013)

Tiens, je suis dans un bon jour !
Voilà un nouvel article sur le sujet et sur iGen (en supposant que cela corresponde à ton iPad inconnu !)

http://www.igen.fr/accessoires/clav...ard-folio-et-fabricskin-keyboard-folio-106775
C'est encore un coup d'Anthony çà !


----------



## Anthony (21 Juin 2013)

Quand je disais qu'on en testait


----------



## Vladimok (22 Juin 2013)

J'ai effectivement fit une recherche "clavier ipad", et mis a part les Logitech il n'y a pas grand chose.

J'essai actuellement le clavier Apple, pas mal, mais pourquoi la touche Dashboard n'est pas active par rapport au marque X qui ce trouve en heut à gauche ?


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Juin 2013)

Perso, j'ai le Logitech et il est super pratique et bien adapté...Et puis très grande autonomie !


----------



## Anthony (23 Juin 2013)

Vladimok a dit:


> J'ai effectivement fit une recherche "clavier ipad", et mis a part les Logitech il n'y a pas grand chose.



:hein:


http://www.igen.fr/test/accessoires/test-du-clavier-bluetooth-kensington-keyfolio-pour-ipad-25062
http://www.igen.fr/test/accessoires/test-du-clavier-swiss-charger-ikeyboard-pour-ipad-2-69672


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Décembre 2013)

Moi, j'utilise le clavier Apple et j'en suis extrêmement content. Je viens de commander le casing Origami de Incase qui devrait arriver dans la semaine.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Décembre 2013)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Moi, j'utilise le clavier Apple et j'en suis extrêmement content. Je viens de commander le casing Origami de Incase qui devrait arriver dans la semaine.



6 mois après, ça va lui faire grand plaisir !


----------



## silef (21 Janvier 2014)

J'ai fait le choix de l'étui kensington keyfolio exact+ pour protéger mon ipad air et avoir un bon clavier.

Alors il n'est certes pas donné (environ 130&#8364 mais il rempli parfaitement son rôle : http://goo.gl/XfmDIq


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Janvier 2014)

Le mien et celui d'Anthony. 
http://youtu.be/dYQOFB9M4DQ
De la bombe!!!


----------



## josh007 (25 Janvier 2014)

Et c'est aussi compatible pour les iPad air


Applejosh....


----------



## lesvoyageurs (7 Mai 2014)

salut, pour le clavier, il faut assurer que c'est la version française.
donc, ici, il y a un clavier très mignon et pratique pour vous recommander:
http://www.amazon.fr/iclever®Rii-Bl...mputers_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=10P2QMAXP7X92P0SME9R
:rateau:


----------



## Anthony (7 Mai 2014)

lesvoyageurs a dit:


> salut, pour le clavier, il faut assurer que c'est la version française.
> donc, ici, il y a un clavier très mignon et pratique pour vous recommander:
> http://www.amazon.fr/iclever®Rii-Bl...mputers_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=10P2QMAXP7X92P0SME9R
> :rateau:



Mince, je cherche un clavier dans le genre depuis des plombes pour piloter mon iMac depuis le fond du canapé. Merci !


----------



## jeantuomass (6 Décembre 2014)

Je aussi pense a acheter un clavier et selon vos liens, je vais probablement acheter un de Logitech. Merci


----------



## cillab (11 Décembre 2014)

bonsoir 
je viens de tester  l'ULTIMATE KEYBOARD CASE DE BELKIN
tres beau produit 99 sur amazone,mais ce type de produit, s'adresse a une personne
qui fait surtout du traitement de texte a mon avis sinon pour usage lamda usine a gaz

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------




Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Le mien et celui d'Anthony.
> http://youtu.be/dYQOFB9M4DQ
> 
> De la bombe!!!



le prix aussi il est exolosif lol


----------



## cillab (27 Février 2015)

Anthony a dit:


> Mince, je cherche un clavier dans le genre depuis des plombes pour piloter mon iMac depuis le fond du canapé. Merci !



regarde le BELKIN il est super mais pour moi trop pointu
par contre je recherche un support pou mettre mon ipad  sur le guidon de mon vélo si tu connais ca


----------



## ismart (1 Mars 2015)

c'est dangereux de conduire une voiture et de regarder un écran en méme temps méme brièvement alors là pour un vélo c'est pire, il faut faire attention


----------



## cillab (1 Mars 2015)

NON LOL c'est pour de rire ah aah


----------

